# que mane



## Piaoletta

Salve,
ho incontrato questa espressione ma non trovo il suo significato da nessuna parte.

"Que mane todavìa un poco, que no se seque"

Si riferisce al sangue di un morto. 
Come posso tradurla in italiano?

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.


----------



## mimmi

"(Lasciamo) Che scorra ancora un po', che non si asciughi".


Ciao,

Mimmi


----------



## Piaoletta

Uau..

*C*he rapidità!!!
*T*i ringrazio davvero tanto!


----------



## mimmi

Di niente!!!
Mimmi


----------



## chlapec

*Fluire*, non vi sembra più "poetico"?


----------



## marmar

FLUIRE è meglio a mio avviso. 
Manar corrisponde a brotar, salir (dicho de un líquido)... forse SORGERE?


----------



## sabrinita85

marmar said:


> FLUIRE è meglio a mio avviso.
> Manar corrisponde a brotar, salir (dicho de un líquido)... forse SORGERE?


Il sole SORGE! 

Forse intendevi SGORGARE.


----------



## 0scar

¿El agua de una sorgente sorge o sgorga?


----------



## Silvia10975

Sgorga, Oscar  Però non dimentichiamoci che si sta parlando del "sangue di un morto"!
Che _fluisca_, che _scorra_, mi sembrano perfetti tutti e due.


----------



## mimmi

Ciao a tutti,

sí Chlapec, "fluire" es más poetico, si poesía quieres encontrar en la sangre que mane desde el cuerpo de un muerto..
"Sgorgare" me parece una buena opción..

Y Oscar, el agua de una sorgente "sgorga" y, como dice Sabrinita, il sole sorge..

Un saludo a todos,

Mimmi


----------



## Silvia10975

Mah... sgorgare non lo vedo molto adatto in questo caso. Fluisca non mi sembra poetico. Il sangue fluisce, scorre.
*Sgorgare* (come dice il Garzanti online):
*1* uscir fuori a fiotti e con un certo impeto: _l'acqua sgorga dalla fonte '_ (_fig_.) nascere spontaneamente, scaturire: _parole che sgorgano dal cuore_

Il sangue di un morto non credo abbia tanta potenza, visto che il cuore non batte più.


----------



## 0scar

Gracias Silvia10975  y mimmi

¿Pero hay alguna explicación "técnica"" de por qué el agua de una _sorgent_e no _sorge_?

Por ejemplo, sería  incomprensible que el agua de un _manantial_ no _mane_ o el agua de una _surgente_ no _surja, _aunque el sol_ surja _desde detrás del horizonte.
 Alguna miníma lógica tienen los idiomas, incluso el italiano.



En el caso de la sangre y siguiendo al Sr De Mauro. yo usaria_ fluire 

_flu|ì|re
CO 
1 scorrere, spec. con moto uniforme e costante:  _*il sangue fluiva* copioso dalla ferita_ 


Saludos.


----------



## Silvia10975

Oscar, tengo que darte la razón 

Para disculparme digo que no se usa mucho y que se oye como en el caso del origen de un río.

*Sorgere* (Garzanti Linguistica Online)
*2* scaturire, avere origine (detto di acqua o corsi d'acqua): _il Po sorge dal Monviso_


----------



## sabrinita85

Silvia10975 said:


> Oscar, tengo que darte la razón
> 
> Para disculparme digo que no se usa mucho y que se oye como en el caso del origen de un río.
> 
> *Sorgere* (Garzanti Linguistica Online)
> *2* scaturire, avere origine (detto di acqua o corsi d'acqua): _il Po sorge dal Monviso_


Pero en este caso, quiere decir que el Po "empieza" en el Monviso...


----------



## Silvia10975

Sì, infatti ho specificato che si usa per indicare l'origine. Lo usavamo ai tempi delle elementari, prime lezioni di geografia


----------



## sabrinita85

Silvia10975 said:


> Sì, infatti ho specificato che si usa per indicare l'origine. Lo usavamo ai tempi delle elementari, prime lezioni di geografia


Ahm... mai usato in questo senso!


----------

